# Losing your tune??



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

If you disconnect the battery after having your car dynotuned, is there a possibility that you will alter your tune??


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I asked that question about a week ago, and was told no by reputable sources.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm not a reputable source but i play one on the Internet . no, you won't lose your tune. it's flashed into non-volatile memory. what you lose is learned things like Long Term Fuel Trims and idling stuff that's easily relearned when you drive the car. no worries


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

you sure?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> you sure?


yes, i'm sure. i've flashed, scanned, logged and disconnected the battery many times


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nothing will happen i also tried it.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Svede is correct. You will not lose your tune. However, as he said your will lose your LTFTs. They will be relearned in no more than 100 miles of driving.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> Svede is correct. You will not lose your tune. However, as he said your will lose your LTFTs. They will be relearned in no more than 100 miles of driving.


What will losing those affect?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> What will losing those affect?


not much. the short term fuel trims will compensate until the comp learns new LTFTs and idling stuff . no worries at all.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Car will just learn how you drive again for the fuel trims. In a week it will be 100% and don't worry, yo uwon't lose the tune.


----------

